# Hello



## Markmc (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome

Can you give us a bit more information about your diabetes.... ie your most recent HbA1c reading and what medication if any, you are using for it.

If you are Type 2 diabetic then a low carb diet would be the advice I would offer for both BG control and weight loss. If you use insulin or possibly gliclazide then you would need to reduce carbs and insulin slowly to lower the risk of hypos.

The body converts carbohydrates in the form of sugars and starches into glucose, so a low carb diet means cutting out sugar and sweet stuff, and also significantly reducing the amount of bread, pasta, rice, couscous, potatoes, breakfast cereal (including porridge) and fruit. It is equally important to be aware of what is in the stuff you drink. Fruit juice should be avoided and full sugar fizzy drinks. Diet drinks are usually OK but best to keep them to a minimum. Beer, cider and sweet wine also all contain carbs so if you like a tipple, spirits with diet mixer or dry wine would be your best bet but if you want to lose weight, the alcohol contains empty calories, so best avoided.

Most people lose weight on a low carb diet, even if they increase their fat intake. Fat has been demonised for the past 50+ years but there is now a growing wave of scientific thought that the low fat diet we have been encouraged to follow all our lifetime may have contributed to the diabetes epidemic we are now seeing and that fat may not be the cause of Cardiovascular Disease. Fat makes things taste good and keeps you fuller for longer because it takes longer to break down in the digestive system and you get a much slower release of glucose from it than carbs. If you need to lose a lot of weight then keeping your fat intake quite low in the initial stages will force your body to burn it's own fat stores. Once you get to a more normal BMI then increasing fat content will make the diet enjoyable and therefore sustainable long term.... as a diabetic it really needs to be a lifelong change to low carb to push the diabetes into remission and keep it there.

Most Type 2 people here on the forum purchase a Blood Glucose Monitor and test their blood before a meal and the 2 hours after to see how their body responds to it and adjust their carb intake over time to limit the BG spike from food to 2-3mmols at the 2 hour point .
They are not expensive to buy (approx. £15) but the on going purchase of test strips for them can increase the financial burden. For that reason the SD Codefree Blood Glucose monitor is often recommended because the test dtrips for it are one of the cheapest at £8 for a pot of 50. I believe it is available on Amazon.

Basically, things you can eat without concern are eggs in all their various forms, meat, fish, mushrooms, cheese, nuts, green leafy veg and salad, Mediterranean veg like tomatoes, peppers, aubergines, courgettes and squashes, cauliflower is a diabetic wonder veg as it can be mashed with a dollop of cream cheese to replace potato, used to top a cottage pie, chopped finely and cooked to replace rice or couscous in recipes and cut into steaks and topped with welsh rarebit or of course, good old cauliflower cheese. Many of us buy Creamy Natural Greek yoghurt (not low fat as that usually has sugar added) by the litre bucket (Lidl do a great one) and have that with a few berries like rasps or strawberries of blackberries as a desert or breakfast with some nuts and mixed seeds.
Hope that gives you a few ideas.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 5, 2020)

I can’t advise on losing weight, but if you are struggling with your diabetes management, it is worth remembering that it is any carbs that you eat that are going to convert to glucose once inside you.

If you have not done so already it would be worth knowing how many carbs you are eating at each meal during the day.  Once people start to look at this they are often surprised at how many these add up to in a day.  I know I was.  Once you know how many you are eating, you can look to doing some swaps to reduce your carbs.  As @rebrascora has said this reduction in carbs, in addition to lowering your BG and consequently your HbA1c, it often also leads to weight loss.


----------



## Felinia (Jan 5, 2020)

As an experienced (notice I didn't say successful) dieter, I've learned that the only time I lose weight is when I watch my portion sizes as well as reduce my carbs.  So boring though it is, I do weigh and measure everything before cooking, so I know exactly how many carbs and calories I'm eating.  And I use a dessert plate, not a dinner plate, so less looks more.  I lose the weight then fail to maintain, but that's another story!


----------



## Markmc (Jan 5, 2020)

Markmc said:


> Hello


Yes I'm on the trulicity injections my levels were 93 on last check was 72 which nurse was happy with I think the only thing I can change is food I exercise regular but weight wont drop and want my levels lower


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Markmc

I’m not sure how long you’ve been diagnosed, or what meds and management strategies you’ve tried before, but as @rebrascora and @SB2015 have said, it’s carbohydrates that will be having the biggest effect on your BG levels, and moderating your intake of carbs so that they match with the effect of the meds you are taking could very well help you lose the weight you want to shed, along with improving your BG profile.

An HbA1c of 72 (8.7% in old money) is a little higher than ideal, even if your nurse is fairly happy with it.


----------



## Markmc (Jan 6, 2020)

A cut down on carbs is probably my next try although could be a little hard


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2020)

Markmc said:


> A cut down on carbs is probably my next try although could be a little hard



Just begin with small changes maybe? Increasing the non-carby elements of meals - leaves and veggies can make good fillers.

there are also lots of hints and swaps (eg Cauliflower ‘rice’ or ‘mash’) in the Food and Carbs section here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/


----------



## Markmc (Jan 6, 2020)

What are the best yogurts to try as most are full of sugar


----------



## Felinia (Jan 6, 2020)

Markmc said:


> What are the best yogurts to try as most are full of sugar



Manchester Evening News did a survey.  They did a  round-up of the best sugar-free and low sugar yogurts for youngsters.  Both are readily available from supermarkets.  I tend to buy the large pots, place on the scales, set to zero, then take out a spoonful at a time.  That way I know exactly how much I'm having, rather than trying to guess.

*Yeo Valley *
Naturally high in protein, this proper organic bio live yogurt has no added sugar, only milk's naturally occurring sugar (lactose).  Natural Greek yogurt, and my favourite.

*Rachel's*
While not specifically aimed at children, Rachel's range of yogurts are popular for parents wanting unsweetened and low sugar varieties.

Its lactose free strawberry bio-live yogurt includes organic yogurt (from milk), organic strawberries (5.8%), organic sugar, organic rice starch, natural flavouring and lactase enzyme.

Other flavours include Greek style honey yogurt, as well as ginger, coconut, lemon, blueberry, and orange and passion fruit.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 6, 2020)

I would highly recommend Lidl's Milbona Creamy Natural Greek Yoghurt. It is only 3.6gcarbs/100g which is the lowest I have found. It comes in a 1 litre bucket for a very reasonable price. They do a low fat variety in the same container but just a paler blue on white design so make sure you get the darker blue "Creamy" version. Then just add a few berries and nuts and seeds (Lidl also do very reasonably priced big bags of nuts and seeds) to a couple of good dollops and you have a nice dessert or breakfast.


----------



## Martin9 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi ,
As most say above, cut down on sugars & carbs to force the body to burn fats, it’s the easiest way to lose weight , best wishes 
M.


----------



## Markmc (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks all


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi Markmc - Cutting calories is usually a lot more important for weight loss than exercise. (Of course, exercise has a huge range of benefits beyond weight loss.)

I found this a useful tool for getting my head around things: 
https://www.niddk.nih.gov/bwp   Developed by leading US govt agency obesity research group. Set weight target & how long to achieve it, estimate  what combination of calories and exercise will get you there. It worked pretty well for me.

Cutting down on carbs will probably be good for yr BG and may well reduce yr calorie intake, depending on the extent to which you replace them with something else.


----------



## Neens (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi Mark,
Some good advice here.

Hope you don't mind me using your thread to ask a recipe question. Cauliflower Cheese - would like to make it as it is one of the few dishes my partner will also happily eat. I have searched for slimming versions /recipes online but saw it was mentioned on an earlier msg. @rebrascora and just wondered if any of you can tell me how you make yours please?

Thanks.

Good luck in losing weight. I started low carb (although not that low, lost 2lbs then battled Christmas and think I ended up back at original weight - I have now lost just 1lb in 4 weeks...) I have only ever lost weight through low fat diets so am sort of waving around on this one - but as stated above low carb diets can allow for those good fats in nuts and some foods (like the proper Greek Yoghurt as opposed to the low fat - which has higher carb value) and I have read somewhere about using cream instead of milk in coffee... - which in a cakeless world is a nice touch - not sure of it so am not advising you do that.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 7, 2020)

@Neens 
Low carb Cauliflower cheese..... Par boil or steam cauliflower, remove from pan and place in oven proof dish. Cover in cream cheese (full fat variety) and then generously sprinkle with grated Red Leicester or Mature Cheddar and place in hot oven or under grill to bubble and brown. Some people mix mustard into the cream cheese or paprika or whatever other spice/herbs you fancy experimenting with.


----------



## Markmc (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Markmc (Jan 7, 2020)

Pork chop with mashed couliflower very tasty and a good start


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks great and most people who have tried it are amazed at how tasty the cauliflower mash is. Well done being open minded enough to try something different. Keep up the good work.
Do you have a meter to test your blood? Just wondering what your readings were like before and after?


----------



## Neens (Jan 7, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> @Neens
> Low carb Cauliflower cheese..... Par boil or steam cauliflower, remove from pan and place in oven proof dish. Cover in cream cheese (full fat variety) and then generously sprinkle with grated Red Leicester or Mature Cheddar and place in hot oven or under grill to bubble and brown. Some people mix mustard into the cream cheese or paprika or whatever other spice/herbs you fancy experimenting with.


Thanks  will give it a go. Was going to make cauliflower rice but cheated and bought some. Yet to try it.


----------



## Markmc (Jan 8, 2020)

At the start of the week ie sunday my test first since Christmas was 17 which is very high for me but been testing 10 11 consistently this week but I'm back at the gym also so hoping to half that by the weekend


----------



## Neens (Jan 8, 2020)

Markmc said:


> At the start of the week ie sunday my test first since Christmas was 17 which is very high for me but been testing 10 11 consistently this week but I'm back at the gym also so hoping to half that by the weekend



My initial reading was 17 - today it was 6.8 and I have been given the meter to monitor and discover which foods work best for me. I am sure you will get your reading down.


----------



## Markmc (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow no carbs for just over a week my tests have gone from 17   down to 8.5 no carbs is doable plus I'm excersing  a little more and lost 2 kilos


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 14, 2020)

Its good to see that Low Carb (in your case zero carb) is working for you.
Keep up the good work. Make it sustainable.


----------



## Markmc (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm struggling with between meal snacks what low carb options do we have


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 20, 2020)

Markmc said:


> I'm struggling with between meal snacks what low carb options do we have



Nuts & snowpeas (mangetout) & leaves are my go-to's.


----------



## Felinia (Jan 20, 2020)

Markmc said:


> Wow no carbs for just over a week my tests have gone from 17   down to 8.5 no carbs is doable plus I'm excersing  a little more and lost 2 kilos


What did you eat then?  Great result but long term I'd be concerned you were not getting some essential minerals and vitamins.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 20, 2020)

My low carb snacks are :-
Veggie sticks (celery, mushroom and cucumber) with creamy dips like sour cream and chive 
Olives with or without feta cheese
Chunks of a good quality hard or blue cheese 
Boiled eggs
Mixed nuts
Pork scratchings.... on special occasions when I feel the need to be really naughty.


----------

